# Overwintering 2017/2018



## dr k (Jan 8, 2018)

Just stumbled over this forum. I've been a pepperhead for decades and have a second winter potted Ghost Pepper plant dormant waiting for Spring with his buddy Lemon Drop in her first overwintering. I need to get a warming germination mat for seeds I harvested two years ago to jump start the 2018 growing season (Chocalate Habanero, Trinidad Scorpion, and Burning Bush.)  I need Carolina Reaper seeds.






3rd final ghost pepper flush/ harvest  11.3.17






Lotsa fruit from this ghost pepper which has doubled in size since this 2017 spring pic.






Lemon Drop fall 2017 2x heat of a  Jalapeno with citrus under tone.






I give away a lot of peppers and dehydrate extra before spoiling. I give away these pods to and what's left is ground to powder.  I use a 1/4 tsp to sprinkle over cheeses and pizza. This was taken 12.13.17 with the dormant ghost pepper in the back ground with over half it's leaves still on. I'll cut it back to new growth as leaves drop.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 8, 2018)

Question...In that first pic,is that someones tongue just above the pie tin? :D


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2018)

I see a  piece of popcorn.


----------



## motocrash (Jan 8, 2018)

dr k said:


> I see a  piece of popcorn.


Guess you don't get my jest.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2018)

You mean the tongue that fell of or a drooling tongue. I guess you didn't they are ghost peppers and so is the tongue you see.   :rolleyes:

Like your choice of peppers and over wintering.

Warren


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2018)

I edited it so it now says ghost pepper.


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2018)

I picked up some Carolina Reaper pods last Oct.,was planning on a hot sauce, it developed to much mold on top.I saved some seeds to try growing them this year.
Richie


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2018)

tropics said:


> I picked up some Carolina Reaper pods last Oct.,was planning on a hot sauce, it developed to much mold on top.I saved some seeds to try growing them this year.
> Richie



I had three Reaper seedlings in May 2016 under what I thought was my grow light until I saw my grow light in its box in my garage. I found that a cfl spot light was shining on the 1" seedlings by mistake that parished from shock shortly after using the plant light. I hope the Chocolate Habanero seeds are viable.


----------



## tropics (Jan 8, 2018)

This will be my first time trying to dry seeds and plant
Richie


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 8, 2018)

Great looking peppers!!!! I have not been fortunate enough to try anything like that. I like the idea of dehydrating and making powders with them


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2018)

tropics said:


> This will be my first time trying to dry seeds and plant
> Richie


I cut the peppers in half starting at middle then going to the tip since they have the most seeds at the stem. Then tweezer out the seeds and dry at room temp on a paper plate two weeks and then put in an envelope. I don't dehydrate fruits that I want seeds from because it maybe on the border of too hot and render them unviable. Since fifth grade I've germinated seeds in a wet paper towel in a zip lock bag in the dark under the bed. Checking on them. And opening the bag every few days to let in fresh air is good but if they dry out I've never had them germinate once rewetted. But in the winter its too cool in my house so I need to buy a heating mat. Not many seeds in this variety (Chef Jeff) ghost pepper. This pic is mostly ribs vs seeds. And at $1.50/plant I don't see starting from seed plus I bought it once and being a perennial has been my best fruiting plant investment.


----------



## dr k (Jan 8, 2018)

tropics said:


> I picked up some Carolina Reaper pods last Oct.,was planning on a hot sauce, it developed to much mold on top.I saved some seeds to try growing them this year.
> Richie



If you have a constant warm place test some or all in a damp ppr towel ziplock and open and close everyother day to refresh the air. It's a bit early but I'm getting things together because once they germinate I want to be ready for the next step. The hot peppers I put in equal parts sand, potting mix or peat moss and potting soil.  As it compresses over time I put coffee grounds on top for nitrogen and lower ph for acidity if needed.


----------



## smokinq13 (Jan 23, 2018)

i didn't even know this forum had a garden section! this forum is basically my whole life bunched up into one website:D... i  also have two ghost pepper plants going onto their 3rd season. last season was actually the first season i let them produce some peppers and holy cow they did! i ended up getting over 200 peppers from just two plants. I saved some of the seeds and starting some seedlings in the window and I'm pleased to find out that over 85% of the seeds were viable. Ill probably give away some of the seedlings and seeds to friends and family since i have no reason to have any more plants, if anyone needs any...


----------



## dr k (Jan 23, 2018)

My Chocolate Habanero  seeds haven't sprouted yet. It's been eight days at 80* on a heat mat. Hopefully they are viable.


----------



## smokinq13 (Jan 23, 2018)

dr k said:


> My Chocolate Habanero  seeds haven't sprouted yet. It's been eight days at 80* on a heat mat. Hopefully they are viable.


One thing I've learned is as soon as you see them sprouting, pull them off the mat or you'll literally bake them out of the dirt. I made this mistake last year with both my peppers/tomatoes, they all turned stringy cause they were trying to get away from the heat!


----------



## dr k (Jan 24, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> One thing I've learned is as soon as you see them sprouting, pull them off the mat or you'll literally bake them out of the dirt. I made this mistake last year with both my peppers/tomatoes, they all turned stringy cause they were trying to get away from the heat!


Yes. Once sprouted keep covered and no heat mat and go to plant light.


----------



## dr k (Jan 28, 2018)

After 12 days the Chocolate Habs have sprouted with the damp paper towel method in a sealed pyrex dish on the heat mat.  I did open the container daily and fan them for fresh air.  They will be planted in small solo cups with the bottom edges cut for drainage and sit in another identical cup to catch the water and to fertilize the roots when they come through (no heat mat and uncovered.)  I have a 120 watt incandescent plant light that I will start 24" high above them for heat being the winter and they need to break the surface and in a south facing window.  I'll check the heat with the hand test for three minutes so it's not too hot.  I just don't want to have them get leggy or stringy.  Or does anyone know if they break the surface if I should not use the incandescent.  Not many people use this plant bulb much.  This seems to be the tricky part for me before hardening off and transplanting outside.  I don't foresee getting a different lighting set up.  Or having the cups on a rack an inch above the mat during the night for a little heat.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## smokinq13 (Jan 28, 2018)

dr k said:


> After 12 days the Chocolate Habs have sprouted with the damp paper towel method in a sealed pyrex dish on the heat mat.  I did open the container daily and fan them for fresh air.  They will be planted in small solo cups with the bottom edges cut for drainage and sit in another identical cup to catch the water and to fertilize the roots when they come through (no heat mat and uncovered.)  I have a 200 watt incandescent plant light that I will start 24" high above them for heat being the winter and they need to break the surface and in a south facing window.  I'll check the heat with the hand test for three minutes so it's not too hot.  I just don't want to have them get leggy or stringy.  Or does anyone know if they break the surface if I should not use the incandescent.  Not many people use this plant bulb much.  This seems to be the tricky part for me before hardening off and transplanting outside.  I don't foresee getting a different lighting set up.  Or having the cups on a rack an inch above the mat during the night for a little heat.  Any thoughts would be appreciated.



Definitely no mat, as soon as they germnate the mat goes away or they will get leggy. With a grow light the biggest thing is not having the light too close to burn or dry out the plants but yet they need it close enough or they will strain to get to the light and become stringy as well, research how far up the light should be from the plants. i had just regular fluorescent bulbs and i think i kept them 6 ro 8 ins off the plants but your type of light might be different. 

Another thing is air circulation, you should have some type of air movement to help keep underneath the leaves dry and helps they not get any rots or diseases. Also rotate the cups every day or other day so they dont grow in one direction over another

Hope some of this helps


----------



## dr k (Jan 28, 2018)

Great!  Thank you.  I think we've been on the same page.  The roots are <1/2" and going into those cups of soil tomorrow.  Being so early because I was anxious to see if these seeds were viable, I started germinating when I had time as well as getting seedling stuff together.  I've got an IR thermometer and will make sure my hand is comfortable at the lamp height to keep the soil a little warmer than room temp during the day.  I think the cooler nights may keep them from over growing.  I have a couple of Xmas light timers.


----------



## dr k (Feb 19, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> Definitely no mat, as soon as they germnate the mat goes away or they will get leggy. With a grow light the biggest thing is not having the light too close to burn or dry out the plants but yet they need it close enough or they will strain to get to the light and become stringy as well, research how far up the light should be from the plants. i had just regular fluorescent bulbs and i think i kept them 6 ro 8 ins off the plants but your type of light might be different.
> 
> Another thing is air circulation, you should have some type of air movement to help keep underneath the leaves dry and helps they not get any rots or diseases. Also rotate the cups every day or other day so they dont grow in one direction over another
> 
> Hope some of this helps


Things have been going well with the Chocolate Habaneros.  Plenty of ventilation, humidity from the ultra sonic humidifier with distilled water (really dry this colder winter), and 75*F soil temp with the plant light a foot above the plants in a south facing window.


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2018)

I started 4 seeds in a damp napkin on 2/25/2018.These were called Peach Reaper by the grower,I see a root starting so I will transfer them to a cup today.I will start some Red Reapers in a container and some in a napkin today.
Richie


----------



## dr k (Mar 2, 2018)

tropics said:


> I started 4 seeds in a damp napkin on 2/25/2018.These were called Peach Reaper by the grower,I see a root starting so I will transfer them to a cup today.I will start some Red Reapers in a container and some in a napkin today.
> Richie


Wow those germinated quickly.  Mine took 12-21 days on the heat mat.  I'm about to transplant to 12 oz. cups ready with potting soil but want the roots to form a little solo cup shot glass sized root ball.  I made two cuts on the bottom edge of each shot glass instead of holes so I can cut off the bottom if necessary instead of drain holes.  No damage compared to pulling roots out of drain holes.  The roots are starting to come out of those slits into the drain cup stacked below the seedling.


----------



## tropics (Mar 2, 2018)

dr k said:


> Wow those germinated quickly.  Mine took 12-21 days on the heat mat.  I'm about to transplant to 12 oz. cups ready with potting soil but want the roots to form a little solo cup shot glass sized root ball.  I made two cuts on the bottom edge of each shot glass instead of holes so I can cut off the bottom if necessary instead of drain holes.  No damage compared to pulling roots out of drain holes.  The roots are starting to come out of those slits into the drain cup stacked below the seedling.



Kurt I decided to start the reds the same way I did the peach 






Thats my desk draw LOL
Once I get the reds going and I see the weather warm enough to send some seeds your way I will
Richie


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2018)

Morning Kurt....   Do you like your fogger...  does it work well...  Which brand / model is it...  I'm getting ready to put together my "curing chamber"....  I've got 3 foggers in mind but none of them appear to have any reliability...   I'm leaning toward a dish with a large wicking material in the water..   lengthen or shorten the wick to adjust the humidity...


----------



## dr k (Mar 2, 2018)

daveomak said:


> Morning Kurt....   Do you like your fogger...  does it work well...  Which brand / model is it...  I'm getting ready to put together my "curing chamber"....  I've got 3 foggers in mind but none of them appear to have any reliability...   I'm leaning toward a dish with a large wicking material in the water..   lengthen or shorten the wick to adjust the humidity...



Hi Dave, the small ultasonic cold mist humidifier (you supply your own water bottle) is by Comfort Zone from the post above.  This blue larger more stable humifier has two directions or same direction mist.  I only use distilled water in these  Both are made by the same company and I got them at Menards.  The small one on sale for $10 and the blue one on sale for $13.  Get the blue one if possible  They are both variable output.  
One direction towards plants;
	

		
			
		

		
	








Two direction toward the camera:


----------



## daveomak (Mar 2, 2018)

Thanks for the tips...   GO PEPPERS !!!!


----------



## tropics (Mar 5, 2018)

dr k said:


> Wow those germinated quickly.  Mine took 12-21 days on the heat mat.  I'm about to transplant to 12 oz. cups ready with potting soil but want the roots to form a little solo cup shot glass sized root ball.  I made two cuts on the bottom edge of each shot glass instead of holes so I can cut off the bottom if necessary instead of drain holes.  No damage compared to pulling roots out of drain holes.  The roots are starting to come out of those slits into the drain cup stacked below the seedling.



Kurt I used the 16 oz. cups,I see you used the real small cups I bought a package of them yesterday.Today I decided to try finding one of the seeds I planted the other day and move it to a small cup.The root on the one I moved was already 1/2" long.
Richie


----------



## dr k (Mar 5, 2018)

tropics said:


> Kurt I used the 16 oz. cups,I see you used the real small cups I bought a package of them yesterday.Today I decided to try finding one of the seeds I planted the other day and move it to a small cup.The root on the one I moved was already 1/2" long.
> Richie


I didn't have much room under the 120 watt plant bulb so I used Solo cup shot cups.  Today I had two in one shot cup i wanted to separate before the roots grew together.  Those are in 12 oz. Cups.  I'll leave the others a little longer.


----------



## dr k (Apr 25, 2018)

They look great!  I have my Choc Habs outside because they were too big for the light bulb.  They need to slowly be introduced to outside shade only for a few hours for three days, then an hour of sun and back into the shade then two hours the next day etc. to harden them off so they don't get sunburned. I have two in the new improved bigger with watering system Topsy Turveys I got at $4.00 each at a clearance at Kroger, and two in large planters.  I gave four away.  I didn't harden them and they did burn, mostly just the two in the planters but they'll be fine.


----------



## dr k (Jun 13, 2018)

The Chocolate Habaneros I started in January are fruiting. I had eight, kept four and gave four away. One I gave sunburned and died but need to find out about the other three. My four had sunburned and thought only one would survive but I have two decent potted one's and two topsy turvy living but not as good as the two in pots.


----------



## dr k (Jun 21, 2018)

Turns out that the four Chocolate Habanero plants I gave away died. Four on this plant one on the other.


----------



## tropics (Jun 21, 2018)

Looks good Kurt my plants are still small.
Richie


----------



## dr k (Jun 21, 2018)

At least now I can harvest seeds to share with anyone that wants this variety for next year.  I felt bad about the viable seeds you sent when I was very busy and couldn't babysit the germination process and they cooked. Maybe next February I'll start all seeds together.


----------



## tropics (Jun 21, 2018)

dr k said:


> At least now I can harvest seeds to share with anyone that wants this variety for next year.  I felt bad about the viable seeds you sent when I was very busy and couldn't babysit the germination process and they cooked. Maybe next February I'll start all seeds together.



Kurt I will send you more seeds when ever you want,the seeds I still have I believe they will still be good next year.But if I get some peppers I will dry new seeds.
Richie


----------



## smokinq13 (Jul 16, 2018)

Is anyone getting peppers yet? My 3 year old Ghost Plant (aka tree) is starting to get a lot of little ones on it! I still have a freezer bag full of last years peppers plus dried seeds I dont know what to do with.


----------



## dr k (Jul 16, 2018)

I have a choc hab turning brown and lots of others. I haven't checked in a few days


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 16, 2018)

This mid west heat is a SOB  on the plants .


----------



## dr k (Jul 17, 2018)

A few more days and it should be ready to pick and harvest seeds. The smaller one next to it is turning.


----------



## dr k (Jul 18, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> Is anyone getting peppers yet? My 3 year old Ghost Plant (aka tree) is starting to get a lot of little ones on it! I still have a freezer bag full of last years peppers plus dried seeds I dont know what to do with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With this past long winter my third year Ghost Pepper didn't survive the hardening process to the outdoor sunlight. I have a dedicated small Cuisinart chopper/grinder for dehydrated peppers. I make a couple slits in each pepper and dry overnight in the garage towards the end of the season with what I didn't use whole or give away.


----------



## smokinq13 (Jul 18, 2018)

dr k said:


> With this past long winter my third year Ghost Pepper didn't survive the hardening process to the outdoor sunlight. I have a dedicated small Cuisinart chopper/grinder for dehydrated peppers. I make a couple slits in each pepper and dry overnight in the garage towards the end of the season with what I didn't use whole or give away.


Sorry to hear that. May i ask what happened to your plant actually? I had two ghost plants, the one didn't survive the winter,  i think it was partially my fault because i didn't feed it enough. But this ghost pepper plant i have now,  when i brought it outside literally all the leaves died off of it and it was probably 3 weeks before any came back. I thought i killed this one as well but something told me to just wait so i did. Now it's very healthy, but i wouldn't have it if i would of thrown it away because i thought it died


----------



## dr k (Jul 18, 2018)

smokinq13 said:


> Sorry to hear that. May i ask what happened to your plant actually? I had two ghost plants, the one didn't survive the winter,  i think it was partially my fault because i didn't feed it enough. But this ghost pepper plant i have now,  when i brought it outside literally all the leaves died off of it and it was probably 3 weeks before any came back. I thought i killed this one as well but something told me to just wait so i did. Now it's very healthy, but i wouldn't have it if i would of thrown it away because i thought it died


After being out of direct sunlight for such a long time the plant needs to be introduced to sun light gradually.  If it's a potted plant that can't be easily brought inside daily after a few hours of only shade then 100% shade for two weeks. If they are seedlings,  then one hour of shade the first day, then back inside and the same the next day, then three hours shade each day for two days, then one hour sun daily, then stays outside in the shade for two days etc.  Otherwise the plant leaves and stems will sunburn to a whitish/silver color and die.  Some people though the plant appeared diseased but I knew they were sunburnt going from inside to a permanent outdoor pot. My choc hab seedlings about died. Google hardening plants and sunburnt plants.


----------



## dr k (Jul 18, 2018)

I watered my Ghost Pepper monthly over the winter without fertilizer so it would go dormant and slowly leaves fell and I cut back stems as they died. Sunburning was its cause of death in the spring when moved to direct sun. Also, whitefly knats must have laid eggs in the soil last fall because half way through the winter the pot inside was loaded with them in the soil and flying in the kitchen and they laid eggs on the choc hab seedlings to eat the new tender leaves. I had to rinse the seedlings under tap water to wash off tiny eggs weekly till they went outside.  So all that winter babysitting made me want these plant outside asap.


----------



## dr k (Aug 9, 2018)

I've picked fifty Chocolate Habaneros so far this season and they have the traditional sweetness of the orange hab with a smokey/earthiness similar to very light cumin.  They're larger and hotter than the orange variety. This year I used the same potted soil from last years Ghost Peppers. I put spent coffee grounds on top of the soil for nitrogen and a cup of magnesium sulfate (epsom salt) per 1.5 gallons of water every other month to aid in the uptake of nitrogen to keep leaves dark green. Lots of dehydrating and grinding to make powder this year.


----------



## tropics (Aug 9, 2018)

Looks good hoping to see color on my Reapers 
Richie


----------



## dr k (Aug 9, 2018)

tropics said:


> Looks good hoping to see color on my Reapers
> Richie


 I'm looking forward to see the Peach Carolina Reaper next to the Red one.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 9, 2018)

A real collection there might have to find some of those seeds.

Warren


----------



## dr k (Aug 22, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> A real collection there might have to find some of those seeds.
> 
> Warren


I'm drying some seeds for a couple weeks on paper plates and I can mail some in an envelope if you want. I'll send them in fall/winter cool months. PM me if you would like some.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank You sir will do.
Warren


----------



## dr k (Aug 25, 2018)

I can't get rid of these choc habs fast enough. I picked these 70 peppers the other day from my two plants and need to get more off the plant and make smoked hab chipotle powder. Smoke an Amnps tray of pecan dust for 12 -16 hours at 140 till dry. I have a half a pound of plain powder already and made over a quart of hot sauce.


----------



## dr k (Aug 29, 2018)

Finally got a rack of 133 halved Choc Habs with Qmatz to smoke from post #49.


----------



## BDASPNY (Oct 5, 2018)

dr k said:


> I'm drying some seeds for a couple weeks on paper plates and I can mail some in an envelope if you want. I'll send them in fall/winter cool months. PM me if you would like some.



id be interested in some seeds if you have extra.  I could trade some habanada seeds for them.


----------



## BDASPNY (Oct 5, 2018)

dr k said:


> I'm drying some seeds for a couple weeks on paper plates and I can mail some in an envelope if you want. I'll send them in fall/winter cool months. PM me if you would like some.



double post

please delete


----------



## dr k (Oct 6, 2018)

BDASPNY said:


> id be interested in some seeds if you have extra.  I could trade some habanada seeds for them.


PM/Conversation me your address and when I can I'll mail some out.


----------

